# Big Water Little Boats coming to CO



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi All, I'll be taking the Big Water, Little Boats presentation to the Colorado headwaters next week! The presentation follows the whitewater exploits of Moulty Fulmer, the builder of Grand Canyon’s first dory during the high-water heyday of river running before Glen Canyon Dam. Fulmer manages almost forty years of Colorado River boating between 1942 and 1978, where he boated with Norm Nevills, Frank Wright, Dock Marston, Pat Reilly, and Martin Litton, besides rubbing shoulders with many other river runners who were Fulmer’s contemporaries. I'll include film clips of the first dory to run the Yampa (1950), the 1957 126,000 second feet flow as it looked at Boulder Narrows in Grand Canyon, and because it's Colorado and you all kayak, a short clip of Walter Kirschbaum running Lava Falls in 1960! Hope to see you there!


April 10 at Carbondale, CO, 7:00 PM, at Colorado Mountain College Lappala Center, 690 Colorado Avenue

April 11 at Salida, CO, 7:00 PM at Wood’s High Mountain Distillery 
144 W 1st Street 

April 12 at Breckenridge, CO, 6:30 PM, at Colorado Mountain College Eileen and Paul Finkel Auditorium, 107 Denison Placer Road

April 13 at Fraser, CO, 4:30 PM, Cozens Ranch Museum, 77849 US Highway 40 

Hope to see you there, Tom
[email protected]


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi All, we just added a presentation at Steamboat Springs at 7:00 PM on Monday the 14th at the Chief Theater, 813 Lincoln Avenue. Remember, these are all free and open to the public. If you want to buy a book after the presentation, we can help! :>)


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Tom,

When are you going to bring that presentation to Utah? Salt Lake City? Moab?


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi T, the first place we did a Big Water Little Boats presentation was at Back of Beyond Books in Moab. Great Store! We'd like to do an event in Salt Lake. We are thinking about Saturday, Auust 9... thoughts? Do you know of a good venue in SLC? Thanks, yours, tom


----------



## zettle (May 22, 2013)

Hey Tom...any idea if you getting up to Idaho area??


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Try Brewvies in SLC?......


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Breviews would be great. The Salt Lake City library has a great room for presentations. The U of U (Marriott Library) may welcome something like this since they have river history artifacts. In fact,they just had an open exhibit a few months back. Perhaps the U may not charge to use the space?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

How about Colorado Springs? You could try either Colorado Collage or UCCS. Both would be great venues for this film.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is a link to reserve the auditorium at the city library.


The City Library | Rooms


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

caverdan said:


> How about Colorado Springs? You could try either Colorado Collage or UCCS. Both would be great venues for this film.


Ditto this!!!


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

See ya in Carbondale! Rallying all the river rats here! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Great read, many thanks! If your travels take you to Westminster, CO, College Hill Library (in partnership with Front Range Community College), please consider us as a venue....you would be most welcome and have a target rich audience, here in the Front Range.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you all for the encouragement and great ideas. We should think about Salt Lake and Idaho this summer, and the Front Range in the fall, or next spring. Am, adding a few new film clips to the presentation for the headwaters country, the land of Tyson Dines, Earle Eaton, and Walter Kirshbaum land! Thank you again


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

We had the pleasure of seeing this presentation last night. Well done and very interesting! Highly recommend this.

It's amazing to see what a bunch of wimps we are with all of our modern gear!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Peev, that was so much fun last night! A big THANK YOU to all the wonderful river people in Salida! We had such a great time last night at the Big Water Little Boats presentation! Special thanks to Fred Klein, Cat McQuillan, Don Stephens, PT Wod, Christopher Colomitz and Matt Litt!

Hope to meet more of you wonderful Colorado boaters tonight in Breckenridge tonight at 6:30 at Colorado Mountain College's Finkel Auditorium. 

All the best, tom


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom's presentation last night in Salida went over very well! The distillery had a rapt packed house of about 60, and everyone's expectations were exceeded. While the topic of wood boats was beyond interesting, it was even surpassed by Tom's fascinating recount of how he went about his research for the book. He had full attention of the audience with his skilled story-telling performance, and a very nice donation was made to the FibARK Youth Paddling Program.

You folks in the Breckenridge, Fraser, and Steamboat areas will not be disappointed when you go to his show.

Thanks again Tom and Hazel!!!


----------



## NikonFotoMatt (Oct 4, 2010)

*Hope to see you in Breckenridge*

Hey all - Hope to see you at Tom's presentation and book signing tonight in Breckenridge! And it's FREE!

Details are on my blog at: 

blog.MattLitPhoto.com


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Thank you Tom for giving that presentation last night. It was worth the drive down to Salida from C Springs to see it and run into a few old friends. The rest of you Buzzards should get out and try and make one of his shows and get you an autographed book to boot!!!


----------



## NikonFotoMatt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for that comment! Glad you made it...hoping to see lot's of River folk at the Breckenridge presentation and book signing tonight...pass along to any of your friends in Summit County area.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi All, We will be presenting the Big Water, Little Boats﻿ presentation tonight at the Chief Theater in Steamboat Springs, CO, tonight at 7:00 pm. Hazel and I have had such a wonderful time on this Big Water tour of the Colorado headwaters. You all folks are So wonderfully kind! A special Thank You to Colorado Mountain College's Matthew Eric Lit﻿ for making this tour a reality! Thank you to Casey Malone﻿ and Mike Turner of Winter Park, Don Stephens and Cat McQuillan and Fred Klein in Salida, George Cornwall﻿ and Steve Montez of Carbondale as well. Hope to see you in Steamboat Tonight! Yours, tom


----------

